# Audi S6 on 20" HRE FlowForms



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

This Moonlight Blue S6 is looking pretty slick with the addition of a set of 20" HRE FlowForms.



It's amazing what just a set of wheels can do to set off a custom look to a car. The owner wanted to keep it simple and sums it up by saying, "In all my years of modifying cars, I've come to realize that sometimes, less is more..."



"...the S6 is already a phenomenal car from the factory, but I decided a nice set of wheels would give it a personal touch and make it stand out from the others."



Pictures from: http://www.hrewheels.com/store/flowform

Looks good?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks fantastic.. Would look even better in their Estoril Blue Crystal color


----------

